# make install clean accept default config



## jemate18 (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm now using ports to install packages in my Freebsd 7.1-release laptop.

However, using ports means compiling software by executing make install clean. This is great since it automatically fetches the dependencies then compile them.

Here is my concern though, using make install clean, most of the packages have configuration options in which I have to manually choose the options. So if I install packageA with a lot of dependencies, those dependencies may have each a configuration option in which I have to select. 

Is there a way in which if I use make install clean, it will accept the default configs of the packages so that the installation will go smooth without me to select options. In this way, I can leave my computer on at night installing while I sleep.

Regards,


----------



## DrJ (May 3, 2009)

You can use "make -DBATCH install clean" to install the default configuration.  Alternatively, you can use "make config-recursive" (usually) to get all of the options displayed for you to choose upfront.  I say "usually" because not all ports support it, but most do.


----------



## jemate18 (May 3, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> You can use "make -DBATCH install clean" to install the default configuration.  Alternatively, you can use "make config-recursive" (usually) to get all of the options displayed for you to choose upfront.  I say "usually" because not all ports support it, but most do.



Thanks a lot, now I can leave the computer on and do some work in my yard.

Thanks once again


----------

